# iPad 3G ou iPad WiFi ??



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2010)

Ben voilà, les pré-commandes sont lancées !

C'est sûr je prend 64Go (pour vider l'APN c'est ce qu'il faut) mais est-ce que je prend la 3G.
100 de plus et des forfaits moyens... Toutefois le forfait Orange à 10 ouvre la porte de l'illimité chez Orange... Alors voilà, j'hésite.

L'autonomie potentielle lors de quelques déplacements vaut-elle le coup, mais est-ce que je ne risquerai pas d'être frustré si je ne prend pas la 3G et que j'en ai besoin.
Bien sûr, il me reste l'iPhone mais est-ce que le confort de l'iPad s'avérera indispensable face à mon iPhone ?


----------



## darsonic (10 Mai 2010)

Si tu as les moyens va y, prend un 3G tu ne le regrettera pas... sinon il y a pas mal de bornes wifi qui se baladent maintenant, donc à mon avis tu aura toujours un moyen de t'en sortir avec le wifi uniquement.


----------



## UnAm (10 Mai 2010)

c'est un dilemme, c'est sûr...
Bon après, 100&#8364; d'écart, c'est un bon point!
Dans les mauvais points, je mettrai que:
- si l'iPad est aussi bon que l'iPhone pour capter la 3G, bah on est mal barré!
- les prix des forfaits 3G (!!!)
- utiliser l'iPad en extérieur... c'est aussi et surtout des chances de se le faire tirer
- utiliser l'iPad en extérieur, c'est aussi et surtout (encore ;p) BEAUCOUP de reflets!


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2010)

Dans les points négatifs, il y a aussi le design. La bande de caoutchouc noire n'est pas des plus gracieuses... :mouais:


----------



## Rom59 (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

Je me permet de me servir de ce poste pour poser ma question. 

Je pense acheter l'iPad et j'hésite aussi entre la 3G ou non.

Je pense avoir lu quelque part que l'ipad 3G offre en plus une puce GPS.


Est-il donc possible de ce servir de l'ipad 3G en tant que GPS, style tomtom.
Si oui est-ce que la fonction GPS (donc la localisation) est-elle accessible même si on n'a pas eu recours à une offre 3G, après de orange par exemple.


merci de votre aide


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2010)

Effectivement l'iPad 3G a en plus une puce GPS (et la boussole ???).

Pour ce qui est de son utilisation en navigation GPS, je ne sais pas.


----------



## UnAm (10 Mai 2010)

Apple ne communique pas sur la boussole... p't être même qu'il y en n'a pas 

La puce GPS permettra à l'iPad de se comporter comme un GPS... faut que les appli soient dispo (Tomtom en l'occurrence).
Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que toutes les applications GPS disposent des cartes! Du coup, il faudra une connexion pour dl les maps (un peu à la façon de GoogleMaps sur l'iPhone), donc, la 3G ou WiFi.


----------



## Rom59 (10 Mai 2010)

re, merci de vos réponses, j'ai fait quelques recherche et j'ai trouvé des infos.

Copilot a lanché une appli ipad ici : http://www.club-gps.com/article/523040-copilot-live-hd-disponible-sur-ipad-3g.html

Je cite : 



> Grace aux cartes stockées directement sur la tablette, CoPilot Live HD profite pleinement du récepteur GPS intégré.




Donc les cartes sont incluses. J'en conclu donc qu'une connexion internet - 3G n'est pas obligatoire pour profiter du GPS.



Je pense donc qu'on peut utiliser un logiciel de navigation avec un ipad 3G sans forcément recourir à un abonnement.


----------



## marvel63 (10 Mai 2010)

Chacun fait en fonction de ses propres besoins, mais pour moi la différence de prix est trop importante, j'ai choisi le modèle wifi.

Les raisons qui m'ont guidées :
- moins cher de 100 euros
- pas d'abonnement mensuel
- toujours un accès wifi "quelque part". Et dans le cas extreme où il n'y en n'a pas : tant pis, j'utilise mon iPhone. (si jailbreaké, on peut même partager l'accès...)
- plus léger 

Ce qui m'a fait hésiter :
- le GPS du 3G qui me donnerai un navigateur GPS "immmmmense". Trop de la balle dans ma twingo...

J'ai mon iPad depuis 15 jours, à aucun moment je n'ai regretté mon choix.


----------



## amdrou (10 Mai 2010)

bonjour, moi je souhaite jailbreaker mon ipad wifi afin d'y installer roqybluetooth qui permet d'utiliser un GPS externe. Mais est ce que je pourrai télécharger des applis de navigation étant donné que mon iPad n'a pas de GPS? Je me souviens si ma mémoire et bonne, que je n'y arrivais pas avec un iPod touch. J'avais à chaque fois une vignette qui indiquai que l'appli n'était pas faite pour cet appareil.


----------



## iouze (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai commandé ce matin un 3g 16Go.
Plus pour la puce GPS que nécessairement la 3g. Avec un abonnement iPhone chez Orange (ou peut être chez les autres opérateurs) il y a toujours moyen de se connecter avec un HotSpot WiFi et/ou avec Free sur les FreeWifi.
Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir fait le bon choix :love: mais ça c'est le paradoxe de la société de consommation.
A t-on des infos sur la qualité de la puce GPS. Est-ce la même que celle de l'iPhone ? Je ne suis pas pleinement satisfait de la qualité de la qualité de réception du signal GPS sur mon iPhone.
Bref, je fais par conséquent également partie de ceux qui hésite entre les 2.
Je dois pouvoir modifier ma commande mais il ne me reste pas beaucoup de temps pour changer.
Je suis donc les échanges à ce sujet


----------



## steelstone (10 Mai 2010)

j'ai aussi précommandé le 16 Go en 3G
il y a bien la boussole.
c'est la puce gps qui m'a fait prendre celui plutôt que le 32GO au même prix.
la capacité sera bien suffisante pour vider ma compact flash de 16 Go aussi...
pour 10 jours de vacances (essai fait l'an dernier avec mon macbook pro)
j'espère que l'on pourra souscrire des abonnements sans engagement (pour un mois) en dehors de la france...
pour la qualité de la puc gps, je suis très content de celle de mon 3gs (très précise même en forêt)


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

Si tu en as les moyens, commande le 3G ;-)
Personnellent j'utilise un modèle Wifi parce que je me vois souscrire à un abonnement Internet alors que mon Iphone en a déjà un ! C'est mesquin de la part d'Apple d'imposer une telle limitation, alors qu'il parfaitement envisageable de relier les deux machines via Bluetooth, histoire de partager la connexion.


----------



## twinworld (10 Mai 2010)

moi aussi j'ai fait le saut ce soir : 3G, 64 Gb.


----------



## Progoze (10 Mai 2010)

La 3G chez orange n'est ni illimité ni à 10&#8364; tu as du te tromper :s
Perso j'ai un iPad depuis 1 mois et la 3G ne m'aurais servi à rien (et pourtant j'ai failli attendre la sortie FR du 3G tant je pensais faire une erreur en ne prenant que le wifi)
L'iPad n'a aucunement besoin du 3G car il n'est pas très mobile (de pièce en pièce très bien mais pas plus loin)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mai 2010)

Ouais... J'hésites aussi avec la 3G mais franchement 699 pour le 32Go c'est cher quand même...  Avec 16Go vous ne pensez pas que c'est trop juste ?   Vue les applis HD et les films ...


----------



## iouze (11 Mai 2010)

Si nous étions rationnel nous attendrions une Rev B de l'iPad 
Si c'est pour ne pas se déplacer avec (ne serait ce qu'un peu) le 16g0 est bien suffisant.
En cas de besoins on doit pouvoir lire un fichier qui se trouve sur un autre périphérique de stockage (Time Capsule, Mac, Apple Tv....)
Comme lecteur de film en voiture, ce ne doit pas être mal non plus.
pour l'utilité du GPS, Fench iPhone a eu l'idée (et visiblement réussi) à utiliser le support Tom Tom (qui possède une puce GPS)
Je reste sur ma commande d'un 3g 16Go mais toujours aussi hésitant à modifier.


----------



## oblique2006 (11 Mai 2010)

je pense que la 3G est utile pour un citadin qui peut rester bloqué dans le metro ou le RER. il n'y a pas encore de wifi dans les wagons.

Dans les autres cas , c'est moins certain. quoi que.... en regardant la couverture Wifi gratuit / 3G de mon prochain lieu de vacances au bord de la mer, je constate qu'il n'y a qu'un bar wifi à proximité. ce qui peut faire court. 
De même la 3G est "parsemée" moitié Edge... donc vitesse lente... ou allez surfer  au bord de la mer  ( au sens littoral... )

Mais avec le soleil, et le sable, je ne suis pas sur d'être vraiment motivé.

Pour le reste, j'ai déjà un tomtom, donc la cartographie servira surtout à préparer les ballades dans la chambre...).

enfin je pourrais sans doute lire toutes les docs PDf que je n'ai jamais le temps de lire devant mon imac.


----------



## fmr (11 Mai 2010)

Depuis que j'ai vu le prix pour la 3G, je suis pas trop intéressée.

Mais quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer la connexion Wifi ?
Ses inconvénients, s'il y en a par rapport à la connexion 3G.

Est-ce que je pourrais commander des livres pour iBook, et les lire, est-ce que je pourrais jouer à des jeux qui ont besoin d'une connexion Internet ?

Parce que là j'ai fait un test avec mon iPhone, et ça ne semble pas marcher, ou alors il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas.
Je me suis créé un réseau avec mot de passe. La connexion Wifi s'est installée une minute après. 
Ensuite, pour tester, j'ouvre un jeu. C'est bon. Ensuite je suis allée sur l'AppStore, il était dit "Connexion impossible à iTunes"? mais la barre du Wifi était toujours là. Ensuite je suis allée sur Internet, et il s'est mis sur l'Edge automatiquement.


----------



## clochelune (11 Mai 2010)

oblique2006 a dit:


> je pense que la 3G est utile pour un citadin qui peut rester bloqué dans le metro ou le RER. il n'y a pas encore de wifi dans les wagons.
> 
> Dans les autres cas , c'est moins certain. quoi que.... en regardant la couverture Wifi gratuit / 3G de mon prochain lieu de vacances au bord de la mer, je constate qu'il n'y a qu'un bar wifi à proximité. ce qui peut faire court.
> De même la 3G est "parsemée" moitié Edge... donc vitesse lente... ou allez surfer  au bord de la mer  ( au sens littoral... )
> ...



ici je ne prends pas le metro! je pense qu'un wifi me suffira amplement (sinon j'ai l'iPhone! 8 go seulement car avec mon forfait 24.90 euro le reste devenait trop cher) donc ça sera un wifi mais avec 64 Go (car je préfère mise sur le max de Go, mon MacBook de 80 GO est plein à rabord! heureusement j'ai l'iMac de 1To (et Time Capsule)!!

on stocke toujours plus qu'on ne le devrait et le ménage et moi!!

bonne soirée


----------



## fmr (11 Mai 2010)

Toujours pas d'aide...

Je sais pas si ça peut apporter de l'eau à mon moulin, mais j'ai regardé dans les préférences Airport. L'état est activé mais c'est indiqué que l'adresse IP auto-assignée "169.etc" ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à Internet.

Ensuite l'adresse IP sur l'iPhone est différente que celle de "169.etc" sur Mac.

Wifi et moi, ça fait 2. J'aimerais bien m'y mettre, rien que pour tester, mais ça le semble pour l'instant super compliqué.


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mai 2010)

fmr a dit:


> Toujours pas d'aide...



Salut, 

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop ton problème. 
Déjà commence par nous dire à partir de quel point Wi-Fi tu veux te connecter : j'imagine ta box. 
La différence entre Wi-Fi et 3G : heu 3G moins rapide je dirais. 


Pour revenir au sujet : 


Depuis l'annonce de l'iPad pour moi c'était Wi-Fi - 16 Go. Question de coût surtout pour un produit qui ne vient pas en remplacement mais plutôt en plus de ...
Les imbéciles ne changeant pas d'avis ... au moment de passer commande j'ai pris 16 Go 3G. 
- 16 Go car je n'ai pas pour le moment vraiment besoin de capacité. A voir bien entendu à l'usage surtout pour les films. Mais de manière générale je ne stocke pas. 
- j'ai opté pour la 3G par peur d'être limité à l'usage avec seulement une liaison Wi-Fi. Je reste très dubitatif par ceux qui affirment trouver du Wi-Fi partout. 

J'attends ma commande avec impatience.


----------



## fmr (15 Mai 2010)

J'ai avancé dans la réception Wifi. Mon FAI c'est Free, et j'ai trouvé freewifi.

Mais je me demande si je pourrais pas la capter mieux : en gros il y a des interruptions, il faut souvent retaper les codes (mais est-ce parce que j'y suis pas restée longtemps, c'était pour tester), il me faisait aussi souvent repasser en Edge automatiquement, et il n'y a que 2 barres (wifi) en haut sur l'iPhone alors que sur mon Mac les barres sont pleines.

Mais effectivement, parfois j'ai trouvé les connexions plus rapides. Et je me tâte pour lIpad wifi.

En même temps, je viens de regarder, "FreeWifi" c'est que pour iPhone ?!


----------



## medmed (15 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai un WiFi Only 16Go, je pensais me prendre un 3G Lundi dernier (et revendre celui là^^) mais quand j'ai vu les forfaits iPad, merci mais non merci. Avant de détailler ce que j'ai fait, je tenais quand même à dire que pour 100, le GPS plus l'emplacement micro-sim pour la 3G c'est loin d'être une escroquerie.

Au final je garde mon Wifi Only que je couplerais avec un modem WiFi/3G Huawei 5832 (env 100 fdpin désimlocké sur Ebay), dans lequel je mettrais la puce de mon actuel forfait clé 3G Bouygues illimité. Je connecte l'iPad au petit modem et hop je suis en 3G.
J'ai préféré cette solution car niveau forfait, pour 30 j'ai droit à un fair-use de 5Go, aucun autre opérateur ne le propose, encore moins dans les offres dédiées iPad.

Par contre si ça évolue de ce côté là, j'y réfléchirai une nouvelle fois.

A oui, quant à la capacité, j'utilise l'iPad en remplacement de mon MacBook Air, et 16Go me suffisent amplement. Concernant les musiques heuresement que je ne met pas ma bibliothèque iTunes entière, j'ai sélectionné 4 à 5Go environ (largement assez), les vidéos je les synchronise au fur et à mesure (par 3 ou 4 épisodes de série), le reste je le garde pour les applis et vider mes cartes SD quand je fais des photos (j'attends la mise à disposition du Camera Kit) mais ça me servira de "trieuse".


----------



## Universalis (15 Mai 2010)

Hello folk's 

Bon, pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai le 64 Go Wifi depuis 3 semaines (import US). Le modèle 3G n'était pas encore sorti. Cela étant et de toute manière :

- Aux amateurs qui envisagent de sortir l'iPad dans le métro ou dans un lieu public très fréquenté, je leur suggère également l'achat d'un SigSauer 9mm ... au cas où ... 
- Si vous êtes dans un grand centre urbain, les bornes Wifi sont assez nombreuses
- Un iPhone 3G(S) jailbreaké et équipé de Mywi devient un routeur Wifi efficace et utilisable avec l'iPad (le bluetooth ne fonctionne pas pour le partage de la connection)
- Les 3/4 de mon temps d'utilisation de l'iPad se déroulent chez moi, connecté sur ma box.
- Le prix des forfaits data de nos chers opérateurs laisse penser qu'ils nous considèrent tous comme les gagnants du Loto ... 

En conclusion, et cela n'engage que moi, le modèle 3G est à réserver aux aventuriers indomptables, ou aux "sans box fixe" 

Et pour finir, n'hésitez pas, c'est un objet formidable qui prendra tout son sens lorsque vous l'aurez entre les mains et le ferez réagir du bout des doigts (je n'y arrive pas bien avec ma femme, alors je me venge :love

Have fun !


----------



## MacSedik (15 Mai 2010)

Universalis a dit:


> Hello folk's
> - Aux amateurs qui envisagent de sortir l'iPad dans le métro ou dans un lieu public très fréquenté, je leur suggère également l'achat d'un SigSauer 9mm ... au cas où ...



 

merci pour votre témoignage.


----------



## Dagui (15 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, 
je suis dans le même cas de figure que Universalis. J'ai mon iPad wifi 16Go depuis un mois maintenant (eBay export US). Et quand j'ai "absolument" besoin d'être connecté, genre dans mon jardin, ou dans le train, hop je sort mon iPhone jailbreaké avec Mywi et ça roule nickel. Bien sûr, pour ça il faut avoir internet "illimité" sur son iPhone. Donc franchement au vu des abonnements 3G de nos chers (très chèrs) opérateurs je ne regrette pas.

À la limite, si j'avais eu une carte sim en plus sous la main, et le moyen d'utiliser mon forfait que j'ai déjà, genre créer un clône de sa carte sim, je l'aurai rogné un peu et inséré dans l'iPad 3G. Mais comme j'en ai pas, l'affaire est réglée. Juste pour info, le fair use de 500Mo imposé par les opérateurs sur l'iPhone, est juste une limitation "d'équité", si on dépasse, notre connexion n'est pas tout à coup coupée pour autant, juste ralentie. J'ai eu confirmation d'un vendeur Bouygues. Et ce n'est pas compté en hors forfait (toujours d'après le même vendeur chez le bonhomme bleu).

Et pour les limitation de disque dur, (sous réserve d'avoir internet wifi/3G) il y a des apps de streaming de vos vidéos stockées sur votre mac, comme Air vidéo que je me suis installé. Il fera juste un peu tourner les ventilos du mac quand vous encoderez les vidéos sur l'iPad, mais sinon on peut les regarder sans les encoder. Et du coup même les formats non supportés par iPhone OS peuvent être lus, le soft s'en occupe tout seul.

Reste plus que ce fichu app store sur l'iPad soit ouvert à l'internationale, pour le moment on est obligé de rester sur le store US. Pour les maj d'app c'est la merde si on les a achetés sur le store fr.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Mai 2010)

Dagui a dit:


> Juste pour info, le fair use de 500Mo imposé par les opérateurs sur l'iPhone, est juste une limitation "d'équité", si on dépasse, notre connexion n'est pas tout à coup coupée pour autant, juste ralentie. J'ai eu confirmation d'un vendeur Bouygues. Et ce n'est pas compté en hors forfait (toujours d'après le même vendeur chez le bonhomme bleu).



je suis client chez bouygues (forfait iPhone 2H) et le Fair use mentionné dans le contrat est de 2Go (si on dépasse comme vous dites c'est juste ralenti pas coupé, super l'illimité ). je pense que les 500Mo c'était avec les anciens forfaits.


----------



## twinworld (16 Mai 2010)

medmed a dit:


> P j'ai vu les forfaits iPad,


j'ai pas vu les forfaits pour iPad en France. En Suisse, on a des tarifs prépayés sans abonnement à 5 CHF/mois pour 100 MB. J'ai un abonnement 100 MB pour mon iPhone 3G depuis 2 ans, et j'ai jamais dépassé le quota. 

Ceci pour dire que 100 Mb pour 5 francs ça me paraît pas cher et suffisant pour une utilisation normale. 

Juste par curiosité, ils sont à combien vos forfaits ?


----------



## surfboy (16 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai pas vu les forfaits pour iPad en France. En Suisse, on a des tarifs prépayés sans abonnement à 5 CHF/mois pour 100 MB. J'ai un abonnement 100 MB pour mon iPhone 3G depuis 2 ans, et j'ai jamais dépassé le quota.
> 
> Ceci pour dire que 100 Mb pour 5 francs ça me paraît pas cher et suffisant pour une utilisation normale.
> 
> Juste par curiosité, ils sont à combien vos forfaits ?



salut par curiosité tes chez quelle opérateur ? quand javais mon v1, j'étais chez sunrise et le data coutait 7.50/mois pour 250 mb. Pour le 3gs, je suis passé chez orange et jai 1gb compris dans mon abonnement(39.-/mois). Donc ce que je pense faire c'est de prendre un ipad wifi et pour le peu que j'utiliserai la 3g sur l'ipad, passer par l'iphone. Ce serait jouable ?


----------



## twinworld (16 Mai 2010)

surfboy a dit:


> salut par curiosité tes chez quelle opérateur ? quand javais mon v1, j'étais chez sunrise et le data coutait 7.50/mois pour 250 mb. Pour le 3gs, je suis passé chez orange et jai 1gb compris dans mon abonnement(39.-/mois). Donc ce que je pense faire c'est de prendre un ipad wifi et pour le peu que j'utiliserai la 3g sur l'ipad, passer par l'iphone. Ce serait jouable ?


pour l'iPhone, je suis chez Swisscom. Je paie 25 francs par mois pour 100 Mb. 
pour l'iPad 3g, je pense que je vais prendre une carte SIM chez Swisscom aussi et payer 5 francs par mois pour 100 Mb.

quant à la question de savoir si on peut utiliser l'iPhone comme modem 3g pour l'iPad, non, on peut pas à moins de jailbreaker l'iPad.


----------



## MacSedik (16 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, ils sont à combien vos forfaits ?



Pour ma part, je suis chez Bouygues tel. 2H forfait iPhone, pour 39 ,- par mois (engagement 24 mois) et 2 Go de Fair Use (ils appellent ça illimité..). je n'ai jamais atteint les 2 Go  certes, mais je dépasse les 100Mo par mois. Pour utiliser l'iPhone (en modem) faut juste jailbreaker l'iPhone, si tu compte ne pas payer la sur-facturation, pas forcement l'iPad ou l'iPod touch.


----------



## starwalker (16 Mai 2010)

Ben moi j'ai craqué pour le 64Go,3G+wifi.
Mais vu que les forfaits proposés à l'heure actuelle (SFR et Orange) semblent relever de l'escroquerie, j'ai opté pour une clé Huawei qui permet, via une sim normale en abonnement internet illimité, de disposer d'un mini routeur wifi... en 3G !
Pas encore eu l'occasion de tester mais je vous dirai ce qu'il en est dès que possible.


----------



## figaro (16 Mai 2010)

fmr a dit:


> J'ai avancé dans la réception Wifi. Mon FAI c'est Free, et j'ai trouvé freewifi.
> 
> Mais je me demande si je pourrais pas la capter mieux : en gros il y a des interruptions, il faut souvent retaper les codes (mais est-ce parce que j'y suis pas restée longtemps, c'était pour tester), il me faisait aussi souvent repasser en Edge automatiquement, et il n'y a que 2 barres (wifi) en haut sur l'iPhone alors que sur mon Mac les barres sont pleines.
> 
> ...



FreeWifi est en fait le wifi distillé à tous les abonnés par les abonnés pour pouvoir se connecter de n'importe où. Par exemple tu vas dans un autre quartier que le tien, si tu capte un "FreeWifi" c'est qu'il est émis par une freebox des alentours et tu pourras t'y connecter avec ton identifiant et mot de passe.

Tu n'as probablement pas activé le wifi de ta freebox. Je ne suis plus chez Free (j'ai déménagé) mais je vais tenter de t'expliquer de mémoire.

Pour activer le wifi de ta freebox il faut aller sur free.fr, dans ton espace client. Là tu dois avoir une catégorie "Internet" et une catégorie "Routeur"/"Wifi" ou quelque chose comme ça. C'est ici que tu actives la fonction wifi de ta box. C'est aussi là que tu décides du mot de passe de ta box (je te conseille WPA).

Attention il faut avoir une Freebox HD pour que tout marche sans rien installer en plus. C'est celle en deux partie : une pour la télé et une pour la prise ADSL.


----------



## twinworld (16 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis chez Bouygues tel. 2H forfait iPhone, pour 39 ,- par mois (engagement 24 mois) et 2 Go de Fair Use (ils appellent ça illimité..).


mais je posais la question pour les forfaits de l'iPad. Vous pouvez utiliser l'abonnement iPhone pour surfer en 3G avec l'iPad ? 

les quelques avis que j'ai lu ici semblent dire que les forfaits iPad en France sont une escroquerie. C'est à combien que vous situez l'escroquerie ?


----------



## MacSedik (16 Mai 2010)

Orange

-200 Mo de données + Wifi illimité sur les Hotspot Orange pour 10  par  mois. Une recharge de 300 Mo est disponible pour 10  de plus.
-2 Go de données + Wifi illimité sur les Hotspot Orange pour 39 par  mois 


SFR 

-Prépayé 3 jours avec 75 Mo par jour max pour 9,90
-Prépayé 1 jour avec 75 Mo pour 6
-Forfait bloqué 250 Mo par mois pour 14,90
-Forfait illimité 1 Go puis bridage pour 29,90 par mois


----------



## twinworld (16 Mai 2010)

ah ouais, pour une fois on dirait que les tarifs sont plus avantageux en Suisse qu'en France. 

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## oblique2006 (24 Mai 2010)

je ne suis pas sur que tout le monde soit aussi malin que certains posteurs qui :

"hop je sort mon iPhone jailbreaké avec Mywi et ça roule nickel."

on choisit mac pour que cela soit facile....

La couverture wifi d'orange est assez bonne, la forfait à 10 peut être intéressant. 
La partie 3G permettant de lire ses mails, même hors couverture Wifi...

Rappelons pour fmr , la différence essentielle entre les réseaux wifi et 3G :
la wifi est un réseau "fixe", on se connecte à une borne, fait ses affaires, etc... si l'on s'éloigne trop de la borne, on perd la connexion. Il faut alors retrouver une autre borne, etc....

Le réseau 3G est sur le protocole du réseau GSM de tous les téléphones mobiles : la connexion est maintenue même dans une auto ou dans un train, car le système permets de changer de borne de manière dynamique et en temps réel. Le véritable apport du réseau GSM était de pouvoir téléphoner en voiture (depuis, on dit que c'est dangereux si, en plus on est au volant). Avant ce réseau, il existait un téléphone de France Telecom , dont j'ai oublié le nom et qui fonctionnait un peu comme les bornes wifi d'aujourdui, mais juste pour le vocal.  Il y avait même un modèle qui permettait seulement d'appeler , mais pas d'être appelé...

Seuls les grands pontes du marketing de FT savait à quoi ca pouvait servir.... D'ailleurs, après plusieurs années de couteux investissement, le système est tout simplement tombé aux oubliettes , comme leur arnaque précédente qui portait le doux nom de minitel...

Enfin, une dernière différence tient au taux de couverture de chaque réseau... La il est très difficile d'avoir des infos vraiment fiables des fournisseurs.

Pour la couverture 3G, les cartes sont minuscules...

Quand à la couverture Wifi, je cherche une ou des sources fiables... Si un lecteur de ce post à des infos , je suis preneur...

Les heureux possesseurs d'une FRebox ont accès au réseau de toutes les freebox... ( en théorie) quand aux autres... i don't know.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (24 Mai 2010)

> j'ai opté pour la 3G par peur d'être limité à l'usage avec seulement une liaison Wi-Fi. Je reste très dubitatif par ceux qui affirment trouver du Wi-Fi partout.




Perso j'ai un 64 Go Wi-Fi (acheté aux US) et j'ai mi " MyWi " sur mon iPhone, cela marche plus que bien, et je trouve qu'en aucun cas c'est lent. Donc j'ai internet dans le métro, dans le bus, ou vous voulez. 

Et je suis ravi de voir que j'ai pas mi 200 &#8364; de plus (sans compter les 350 &#8364; / an)
J'ai regretter a 5% jusqu'à que je mette " MyWi " et là, je suis à -300% de regret

(P.S : Après on peut toujours dire " oui mais j'ai pas un iPhone ")


----------



## guillaumeg (24 Mai 2010)

j'ai pris un wifi 3g/ 16go
j'ai choisie le 3G par rapport aux vacances pour être sur d'avoir le net avec la tablette. J'ai Miwi sur mon iphone et je n'en suis pas très satisfais ce qui m'a poussé aussi dans mes choix du 3G.
Le 3G est pour moi une option de dépannage en cas de déplacement, je prend un mois de forfait et voila comme ca je suis trankil.
j'ai commandé sur le site de sfr leur carte mais je pense que je prendrais peut être aussi la carte sim orange et peut être bouygue car peut être qu'en fonction de l'utilisation il est interessant d'avoir plus d'offres dans les mains. ( pour x temps tel opérateur c'est mieux, mais pour y c'est l'autre le plus interessant..) en espérant que bouygues vienne aussi.


----------



## pitou_92 (24 Mai 2010)

jai commandé un ipad 3G 64 gb, mais je sais pas vers quel opérateur me tourner


----------



## alexmourier (25 Mai 2010)

Hmm Bouygues est le moins escroc des trois présentés, se rapprochant des forfaits UK..


----------



## twinworld (25 Mai 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> jai commandé un ipad 3G 64 gb, mais je sais pas vers quel opérateur me tourner


et si vous commenciez par nous dire dans quel pays vous habitez ?


----------



## pitou_92 (25 Mai 2010)

J'habite dans la France Métropolitaine


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Orange
> 
> -200 Mo de données + Wifi illimité sur les Hotspot Orange pour 10  par  mois. Une recharge de 300 Mo est disponible pour 10  de plus.
> -2 Go de données + Wifi illimité sur les Hotspot Orange pour 39 par  mois
> ...





twinworld a dit:


> ah ouais, pour une fois on dirait que les tarifs sont plus avantageux en Suisse qu'en France.
> 
> Merci pour la réponse.


Alors je retire ce que j'ai dit precedemment. Les forfaits en Suisse sont pas si bon marchés que cela. Il semblerait que j'aie mal compris les termes des contrats proposés.

chez swisscom
CHF 5.-- pour 100 mb pour un jour de connexion (faut deja y aller pour utiliser 100 mb en un jour, et Le solde pas utilisé est perdu.)

CHF 19.-- pour 300 mb pour un mois

CHF 39.-- pour 2gb pour un mois

Pas de taxe mensuelle, ce sont tous des tarifs prépayés.


----------



## steelstone (30 Mai 2010)

j'ai pris le 16 Go en 3G, suffisant pour sélectionner les photos de la carte (elle fait aussi 16 Go)
je prendrai le forfait à 10&#8364;/ 200 Mo pour dépanner (je l'aurais pour 8,5&#8364
c'est surtout la géolocalisation qui m'intéresse


----------



## ilianox (23 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
je voudrais savoir s'il on peux connecter un modem dans l'ipad wifi et es que l'ipad wifi sa vitesse de connexion et mieux que celle du 3g


----------



## twinworld (23 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, 

l'iPad 3G est forcément un iPad Wifi+3G
l'iPad Wifi est un iPad avec que du Wifi
il n'existe pas d'iPad que 3G

La vitesse de connexion wifi de votre iPad dépend de la qualité du réseau wifi et du débit permis par ledit réseau wifi. Si c'est chez vous que vous vous connectez en wifi et que votre connexion est une connexion 10Mb, vous aurez une qualité wifi correspondante.

Vous ne pouvez pas connecter de modem, mais si vous jailbreakez votre iPad, et votre iPhone, il est peut-être possible d'utiliser la connexion 3G iPhone pour connecter votre iPad.


----------



## marvel63 (23 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Vous ne pouvez pas connecter de modem, mais si vous jailbreakez *votre iPad, *et votre iPhone, il est peut-être possible d'utiliser la connexion 3G iPhone pour connecter votre iPad.



Petite précision : pas besoin de jailbreaker l'iPad si l'iPhone est jailbreaké, l'iPhone offrira un point d'accès wifi sur sa connection 3G.


----------



## jempide (2 Janvier 2011)

Est ce que l'Ipad wifi aa une fonction GPS active?


----------



## marvel63 (2 Janvier 2011)

non, pas de GPS sur le modèle Wifi.


----------



## goldentouch (11 Janvier 2011)

slt tt le monde, juste une question de retardataire...

Je souhaite savoir si mon forfait néo3 de bouygues (2h+sms/mms+internet 500mo) que j utilise parfaitement avec mon ip4 fonctionne sur l ipad 3g???

La question à déjà été posée mais les réponses ne sont pas très claires...

Je souhaite m'offrir le futur (1°février??) ipad2 et je suis actuellement à la pêche aux infos^^

NB: un vendeur de bouygues m'à laissé entendre que "officiellement" ce n'est pas possible avec un sourire en coin...qu'a il voulu me dire?

huuum huuummm????

merci 






Have fun


----------



## twinworld (11 Janvier 2011)

goldentouch a dit:


> NB: un vendeur de bouygues m'à laissé entendre que "officiellement" ce n'est pas possible avec un sourire en coin...qu'a il voulu me dire?


il a voulu dire qu'officiellement ce n'est pas possible. Et implicitement, qu'en jailbreakant l'iPhone, il est possible de l'utiliser comme modem pour l'iPad.


----------



## goldentouch (14 Janvier 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> il a voulu dire qu'officiellement ce n'est pas possible. Et implicitement, qu'en jailbreakant l'iPhone, il est possible de l'utiliser comme modem pour l'iPad.



Il est vrai que j'en ai entendu parler de cette soluce.... mais le jailbreak c
est pas mon truc ... et puis sait-on jamais peut être que iOS 4.3 apportera ce genre de nouveauté (hotspot)

Par contre est-ce que ma micro-sim actuelle pourrait choper le 3G sur l'ipad?

Merci


----------



## ashkifran (15 Janvier 2011)

Pas de 3G pour moi. Car au final avec les offres Free wifi / 9wifi andCo, on peut se connecter partout sans payer 30 par mois en plus....


----------



## yack (20 Janvier 2011)

@Goldentouch

il a peut-etre voulu dire que si tu demandes à Bouygues une micro carte sim, tu la mets dans ton ipad et tu peux surfer avec ton forfait iphone...


----------



## mounss (26 Janvier 2011)

j'echange mon Iphone 4 acheter en novembre avec emballage et facture et garantie 1 ans tous risque contre un ipad


----------

